# Eastenders & Corrie fans



## Flakey (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi all - happy new year to everyone.

Well, I managed to miss both Eastenders and Coranation Street last night  

Is it true that Kevin died - what did he die of? 

Can someone give me an update please, please please. 

Love Flakey x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I didnt see it but he was suposed to die.

If what I read is true then he died driving one of the dodgy cars that phil was making him get rid of as Denise had sold it to Yolande and he didnt want her to have it as it was dangerous.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes that's what happened.   I don't know about Corrie as I missed that myself.

Axxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Missed that too but Kevin goes to Jail doesnt he


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hiya Flakey

Kevin tried to take Yolande's car to the crusher and his ex-wife knew that it was a dodgy motor & threatened to shop him to the police, so he bundled her in the car and off they went. He didnt make it to the crusher in time & they started larking about, doing handbreak turns etc and then the bonnet flew up and he crashed the car, both lifeless in the front

cue music.................................

A
x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

oops forgot about corrie.....

Liz & Vernon got married.....what a farce.  Liz got cold feet and decided not to go ahead.  Jim beat Vernon up before hand and he was covered in blood and Liz changed her mind as she couldnt jilt him, so the wedding went ahead.

A
x

(now you all know what I did on New Years Eve!!    )

PS Happy New Year everyone
xx


----------



## Flakey (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow thanks for the update. OMG is Shirley dead too? That is quite shocking. Any update on Stacey / Bradley ? Are they gonna get back together?

Re cora - is Keven really going down for duffing up John? Wow. I can't believe what a nightmare their daughter has turned into. She was so much nicer as a goth.

Anyway, thanks again. 
Flakey x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I dont think shirley dies.  I hope they dont drag teh stacy/max/bradley thing out for too long - as enjoyable it has been they will ruin it if they do  

Kevin in corrie doesnt get sentenced till the one shown on 11th Jan so we have a bit of a wait yet but he gets 28 days.  

Vernon gives me the heeby jeebys so quite pleased I missed the wedding


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG!!! Did anybody see Emmerdale? Blimey - that bit with the bin wagon


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Also, what happened to that doctor and her husband. The one who has a baby with the awful blonde girl thats still in it now?


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Extract from Wikipedia (I'm an addict)  

Sometime afterwards May arrived asking to say goodbye to baby Summer and offering the toys and baby clothes she had amassed during Dawn's pregnancy. Cunningly, Dawn had called the police who arrived during the delay created by allowing May to see Summer. As the police arrived May lamented that she thought Dawn was being kind in letting her see the baby but instead it was just a ruse to get her caught. May was then arrested on suspicion of kidnap, as she was being led away she bitterly pointed out that she would've been able to give Summer "twice the life" Dawn and the Millers ever could. This was the last time she was seen.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Eastenders made me cry tonight    

Apparently Bradley and Stacey might get it back on at Valentines.......


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

. What happened to the bloke??


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

The morning after Dawn returned home with baby Summer, and Rob turned up at Dawn's house and insisted he still loved her and proposed to her for a second time. Dawn then punched him and told him to leave. This was the last time Rob was seen.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

OMG Emmerdale was  Fancy putting Rosemary in the bin wagon!   

Axx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Gggggrrrr missed Eastenders tonight 

Can I have an update please . . . . 

DH watching DVD's 

T xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Was very sad    Kevin died. Shirley had to tell Denise. Denise had to tell Carly, Chelsea and Libby. They all went to the hospital to see him and Denise told him how much she loved him etc. 

Sean was knocked back by Max's wife.

Samantha Janus is gonna get it on with Jack.

Roxy and Dawn had a bit of a catfight.

.....


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Awwwww have set a reminder for 10 so I can watch it. 

Ohhhh cat fight between Roxie and Dawn - DH will probably watch it too then   

Thanks Carole

T xx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

OMG Eastenders was a bit full on    

Gulp   DH is working nights & I had to call him to check he was ok, it had got me in such a state   

xx Clare


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know Mandy - unbelievable!!

Had Rob gone back to his wife then?


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Awwwwwwwww  Clare


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Re Rob and May - I think May is supposed to be in prison for kidnap. It isn't clear whether Rob stood by her or not.....


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Great news for u all who love eastenders and missed it BBC1 has online now iplayer it has the past 7days of programmes available to watch off the computer!!!  www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/

Watch in happiness xxxx
/links


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi, yes it was very sad about Vera..i think it was empthasema (sp?) my dad has it too!

I added the catch up link for bbc but there is also one for ITV now called the 30day catch up and so u never have to worry about missing them on here either xxx

We missed wild at heart and so we are going to watch it today! xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi ladies sorry to butt in. 

I am not usually a soap addict but I watch corrie and enders when I can. 

I think vera's departure has been handled brilliantly. No big dramatic exit, just shuffling off this little planet which we all do in the end. It is so good to see corrie tackling this head on - the stuff that happens to normal people all the time and is heartbreaking. 

I think the story line has done justice to vera's (well the actress who plays her) contribution to the show. It really touched my heart and made me think about all the poor people going through the same right now. 

Eastenders is never a patch on corrie because it just cannot do stuff like this properly 

Greeneyed xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

COOOOOOORRRRRR - did you see that dancer in Stenders?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Have told hubby he is to find out who that dancer is and book him for my birthday


----------



## Flakey (Nov 5, 2003)

The dancer in Eastenders was quite hunkey but PHWOARRRR I'd rather see Jack's six pack. He is gorg.!!!! 

Anyone watching Mistresses at the mo - that is excellent. Im completely hooked.

Flakey x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Sorry if this is a spoiler (don't read if you don't want to know!)


Liam gets Maria AND Carla pregnant - allegedly ......


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi flakey
          yeah i'm watchin mistresses it's really good isn't it i'm hooked aswell roll on next week 
              mariexx


----------



## Flakey (Nov 5, 2003)

Aw Maria is such a nice girl and Karla is such a b***h - no wonder Maria wants to get a ring on his finger pronto. He's pretty yummy too!!

Marie - even my DH is hooked on mistresses now, although with all the 'action' last night I guess it's not surprising )

Flakey x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Nooooo - poor Maria. And nasty bad Carla and Liam.

I'm hating the stenders storyline with poor Dot. I want her budgie to come back


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Emmalottie.....we're both upset about the budgie in enders.  At the end of the programme they did the "if you have been affected by anything in tonights programme ring our special phone number" bit, I wanted to ring and say I was traumatised by the budgie flying out of the window!!
.........think they meant the bullying & harrassment of Dot tho, I hate to see stuff like that on telly.

A
xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - I didn't see that number at the end. Blimey - I WOULD have thought they meant the budgie. Where is Jim for gawd sake??


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Emmalottie

the guy who plays Jim has had a stroke, so they have written that into the storyline and made out he is staying with his sister (I think), I saw on TV that it had affected his speech considerably, but he was improving

Do you think they will find the budgie?  DP worried about him too!


----------



## Flakey (Nov 5, 2003)

Me 2 You - Mistresses is about a group of 4 girlfriends all at various crossroads in their lives:
1 is married - she couldnt get pregnant due to MF, had an affair and whoopsee is now pregnat. She has ended the affair and loves her husband.
2nd (Sarah Parish) is a dr who had an affair with a dying man (her patient) who was married - she helped him end his life due to his suffering and is now sh*gging his son.
3rd has two children and lost her husband in the World Trade Centre but has since has funny phone calls she believes were coming from her DH. After 7 years she falls for a man out of the blue - same day she gets a compo cheque for £2m. He's quite sweet but I am suspicious. A woman has also shown up claiming to be her DH's lover from New York.
4th - asian actress (can't remember her name) very independent business woman, sleeps around, swears she doesnt want to get married and seems to prefer married men. She then falls a woman who got married to another woman in last night's episode.
Phew think that's about it. It's absolutely great!!!

Flakey x


----------



## Flakey (Nov 5, 2003)

Tuesdays at 9pm - just after Holby. 
Flakey x


----------

